# Optional Updates Win 8.1



## edge10 (Dec 29, 2013)

It is recommended to install all optional updates or take the time to research select only those that are relevant to your system? Can the update either be uninstalled or installed at a later date if there is a problem?


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

"Optional" means it addresses a fix for a specific, noncritical, non-security-related problem. If your system is experiencing the specified issue, then installing the update should help to resolve the problem.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It's recommended to install_ all_ updates. Though_ Optional _means they are not critical to the computer, but are usually useful in accessing web sites and other programs, for example, *Silverlight* is used to access _Netflix_ and other video web sites.


----------

